# twisted leg... how much aspirin?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Soleil just got her leg stuck in the hole on their spool toy. I think it's just twisted or sprained... won't put any weight on it. She's an 18" ND... how much aspirin should I give her. And since I need to go get some, is regular or baby aspirin better?


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok... I found baby aspirin... so a dosage for that would be great.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

One-two baby aspirin should do it ...if it swells up Banamine will help


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks. She was walking on it about half hour after she did it... but now she's limping pretty heavily on it... so it's gotta be sore. Poor girl. I covered all the holes on their spools... don't want this happening again.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I love baby aspirin. She thought it was candy. Unlike the b vits I have her earlier...only about a quarter of which made her mouth. Half ran down my legs and the other quarter gave her a nice yellow cheek. :/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..they do like the baby aspirin lol..sounds like she will be just fine with some rest...


----------

